# How would i go about setting up my own stud farm......



## surfer2892 (1 July 2007)

hi i was looking to go into partnership sometime to start a stud farm. how would i go about setting one up???


----------



## brackenhappy (1 July 2007)

god knows!!......but if you want a mare to test your boys out let me know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mat (1 July 2007)

LOL! your going to be a busy boy! Lots of hard work and money involved!

You need to make sure you have your staff trained on handling stallions, mares and youngstock, extra safety measures for all your facilities eg. taller fencing..

You may want to look at getting the BQM (breeders quality mark) for which you will have to meet certain criteria, that will give owners of visiting mares piece of mind that you have achieved a good standard..

You have to apply for stud liability, although if your stallions are to be insured you will recieve a certain amount of cover with that.

You need to have a good vet that can visit you at the drop of a hat for when mares are foaling at your stud, obviously a certain amount of expertise in foaling will help as there is so much that can go wrong!

There are loads of books on breeding etc.

There are some companies that offer consulting services that will help you to set up and can offer advice/products to help you to build your laboratory covering facilities and stocks etc....

There is loads that I have not got tim to mention... Mosts studs will start off small offering just semen from their own stallions and eventually expand as they get more/better facilities and are able to offer extra services...

It is not ideal setting up a stud on the same site as a livery yard though..

Good luck!


----------



## seansheep (1 July 2007)

two simple answers

1. marry a millionaire

2. reckon to last about 5 years before you give up in the face of endless imports from Germany and HOlland

3. don't expect the brits to buy your product when they've been brainwashed to buy from over the channel

4. assume everything that can possibly go wrong will

after that - go off and enjoy yourself - but don't expect to make much money out of it - unless you breed the next Derby winner !!


----------



## AndyPandy (1 July 2007)

FOUR slightly more helpful comments.

1) You will need a good deal of money to get started.

2) Take your time to ensure that you look worldwide to breed quality stock using semen from around the world - investment in quality semen is essential.

3) Breed quality youngstock - don't look for cheap stud fees - look for quality stallions that are producing good youngstock.

4) Be prepared for lots of things to go right, and lots to go wrong!


----------



## magic104 (2 July 2007)

It may also help you to visit a few top studs &amp; see how they are set up most owners wont mind giving you advice.   If you breed what people want &amp; build a good reputation then you will make money otherwise there would not be so many studs.  It wont be overnight, as it will be 4yrs before anyone sees the results (unless they are shown).  Be prepared to keep &amp; produce a few yourself that way you can showcase them.  Nothing worse then knowing you have bred a good horse only to find it not achieve it's full potential because it is with an ave rider.


----------

